# New from PA  - First QVIEW!



## cororumrex (Jul 2, 2011)

Been Smoking on my own for about a year. Tried my first Pork Butt last year on my propane grill with a wood box.

Smoking on my new smoker for the first time this weekend on a Electric Red Bullet.

Actually spent around 6 years in the French Gourmet Culinary industry and did a bunch of smoking when I did that, but on more delicate things... Duck, rabbit, Salmon ex.

Love smoking meat, And have already leaned tons from this site in the week that I have been reading up.

Just a little about myself, I am 28 I am a salesman for Residential Heating and Air Conditioning systems and Solar Electric Systems.

I have been married for 6 years, and I have a 3 year old son and my wife is pregnant with a little girl right now

Happy Smoking,

From Lancaster PA

Jordan


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 2, 2011)

Jordan glad to have you with us!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 2, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

We lived in Ephrata for years, heading south now soon.


----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 2, 2011)

aboard, and congrats on the upcoming arrival of that baby girl!

Rich


----------



## cororumrex (Jul 2, 2011)

nepas,

I worked at Doneckers in Ephrata for about 3 years.

J


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 2, 2011)

Cororumrex said:


> nepas,
> 
> I worked at Doneckers in Ephrata for about 3 years.
> 
> J


Oh yeah good old Donecker
 

We lived on Grandview Dr right across 272 from the hospital emergency entrance. Wife was raised in Lititz.


----------



## meateater (Jul 2, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to  your first qview.


----------



## cororumrex (Jul 2, 2011)

Already tried to post a Qview. I am smoking a 9 lb Boston Butt today. And I posted on another guys thread with pics, but it said it had to be reviewed by a Mod first.

Got a little board today, Here is a graph of the IT temps of my pork I am smoking :)







J


----------



## cororumrex (Jul 2, 2011)

Guess I can't post pictures yet. I was going to give you my first Qview :)


----------



## cororumrex (Jul 2, 2011)

Here we Go

Last night - Rubbed up ready to sit in the fridge over night







3 Hours - 135*







7 hours - 165*







Now Foil Wrapped with back in the smoker with no wood to get to 205*

J


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks for being patient Jordan, the defense system puts a hold on new member posts to cut down on spam. I think all of you posts are showing now.. If not, let me know.

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 2, 2011)

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.


This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

Many of our members have years of experience in smoking meat.  They are more than happy helping Newbies learn the art.
 

We have members who cure there own Bacon, Hams, Jerky, Snack Sticks, Make Their own Sausage, etc. if you want to learn,
this is the place. 
 

Don't be afraid to ask questions of them and follow their advice. You won't be sorry, you will be making great Q in no time at all...

Just remember, when curing your own meats follow the instructions included with the cure to the letter, this is not something to experiment with.  


*Never use more cure no mater if it is Tender Quick or Cure #1 or Cure #2 than the manufacturer says to use, this can be very dangerous.
 *

*Tender Quick and Cure#1 or Cure #2 are not interchangeable, neither Cure #1 interchangeable with Cure #2 or vise versa
 *

*Sign up for Jeff's 5-Day eCourse.   Click Here*

*Tips For New Members.*

*Go into your profile and Under Location put where you are.*
*City & State or Area & State will do. This will help members when answering your questions.*
*Go to ROLL CALL thread and tell us a little about Yourself (A Name We Can Call You) and Experience & Equipment.*
*Do Not Post  your other questions and smokes in the Roll Call Forum.*
Post your questions and smokes in the Proper Forum, Beef, Pork, Sausage, Electric Smoker, Charcoal Smoker etc.
Use the Wiki Section, many of our members have posted great tutorials and instructional threads so take advantage of them.
When you can't find an answer ask plenty of questions, we have some highly experienced members willing to help you.
When posting about your smokes be sure to post plenty of *Qview* (Pictures) Our Moto, *"No Pics, Didn't Happen"*.
Get a good Probe Thermometer, Don't Depend on the Built in Thermometer in your Smoker (They are notorious for being off).
A good choice for a remote dual probe thermometer is the Maverick ET-732
Remember, We Always Cook by Temperature and NOT BY TIME...
Don't Take Chances, Always Follow USDA Safety Guidelines When Handling Meat. 

If you are wanting to get into curing meat, there are many members here more than happy to help and give good advice.

If you are unsure of a procedure ASK, don't ASSUME, It will make your Smoking experience much more pleasant...


----------



## raptor700 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi Jordan, Looks good.





*to SMF*


----------



## voldaddy (Jul 2, 2011)

Welcome aboard and that pork butt is looking good!


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 3, 2011)

to SMF I am glad you joint us    II

It looks good


----------



## ellymae (Jul 3, 2011)

Welcome to the party neighbor!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 3, 2011)

Tasty tasty yum yum


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 3, 2011)

That butt looks awesome Jordan. I bet it's going to be delicious!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 3, 2011)

Welcome to SMF and the ever growing PA--Q--Crew. Along with other restaurants I worked, I did the opening, hiring and training for Lyndon City Line Diner on Manhiem Pike and lived in Colombia. So really familiar with the area. Looks like you got some nice butts there. Good luck with your new toy...JJ


----------



## cororumrex (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh cool Jimmy, I used to eat there alot. And spent most of my teenage years at the Manheim Lyndon.

Jordan


----------



## biaviian (Jul 5, 2011)

It is odd hearing/reading about places I have driven by and/or roads that I see on the news (traffic reports) on a daily basis.  It truly is a small world.


----------



## grohl4pres (Jul 22, 2011)

That looks like an awesome butt!  I believe this is the only site where I can comfortably say that about another guys butt!  When I first started I struggled with butts for some reason and it looks like you nailed that one.  I hope it was tender and moist, then dunked in a good BBQ sauce and thrown on a plate or bun with some slaw.  Damn!  I just made myself hungry...  Good to have you here and if there is anything I can help with let me know.  There are some guys here that can smoke circles around me but I keep stealing bits and pieces of their knowledge.  This is by far the best place on the web to improve you smoking abilities and have fun at the same time.  Once again good to have you here.


----------



## sqwib (Jul 22, 2011)

Awesome...

And I love charts


----------



## alelover (Jul 22, 2011)

How'd you create the charts?


----------



## tshine (Jul 22, 2011)

That chart is a great illustration of the typical stall in temp, looks like around the 6-7 hr mark you actually lost a little temp. I find that can be so frustrating, Patience is a virtue especially in bbq.

Welcome aboard, be careful, this forum is almost as addicting as BBQ...


----------



## venture (Jul 22, 2011)

I have not made a chart in a long time.  That one sure does look familiar, tho.  LOL

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## pittman (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## hardslicer (Jul 23, 2011)

very nice.....and that chart is impressive.......


----------



## mintee (Jul 23, 2011)

Good to see a new PA local!  What did you use to graph your temps?


----------



## cororumrex (Aug 3, 2011)

I just logged the data in excel and made a chart.

Next I want to get some phidgets and actually log a couple differant data points, I want to see if I can log relative humidity also.

The dip in temp was when I pulled the butt out and double wrapped in foil.

But you can see the stall it hits right around 155*, pretty interesting to see. I waited until it started rising again to stop the smoke and wrap it up.

Thanks for the welcome everyone, Its Great to be here!


----------

